# Rien que pour les dames ...



## anntraxh (6 Janvier 2004)

Chères amies de Macg, venez ici prouver que vous  *existez* , que vos petites mains (de soie ou non) peuvent être utiles à la communauté magcgéenne, j'en veux pour preuve ce magnifique pull apple (collector !!!!) en cours de réalisation !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















dont  je tiens la grille jacquard à disposition de chacune d'entre vous qui le désire ! ( grille réalisée sur Illustrator, disponible en PDF ... ) 

venez, et postez ici vos plus belles broderies, dentelles, coutures à la gloire du Mac bien aimé ... 

à vous, chère amies , je vous sers un thé au jasmin ???


----------



## anntraxh (6 Janvier 2004)

pour les plus expertes d'entre vous ... un petit pull Linux ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Janvier 2004)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Janvier 2004)

petite contribution 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









bah quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

Merci merci merci Anne !!!!!















Bon pour la grille, ben ..euh ... je pourrais toujours la mettre en fond d'écran ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis nulle en tricot ...

(et j'admire ton travail et lta patience ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah nooooon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il me vient une idée, si j'en faisais une mosaïque !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ok pour le thé au Jasmin ...j'adore, j'apporte les p'tits gâteaux qui vont avec ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( au fait t'avais pas marqué  *Rien que pour le dames *





 , non  ...?


----------



## Fulvio (6 Janvier 2004)

Je trouve ce tradada honteusement sexiste et rétrograde ! C'est vrai quoi, le tricot c'est pas l'apanage des filles, et nous aussi, les mecs, on peut faire des pulls en laine (pour un peu qu'on nous apprenne...)


----------



## Fulvio (6 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ( au fait t'avais pas marqué  *Rien que pour le dames *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fais la naïve ! Comme si le but de ce titre n'était pas d'attirer les mâles, tsss !


----------



## anntraxh (6 Janvier 2004)

Ce tradada n'est ni sexiste, ni rétrograde ... puisque certains apprécient de rester dans la franche camaraderie virile et mâle, je vois pas pourquoi on ne tiendrait pas un petit salon de thé avec activités manuelles dans un coin de ce bar,  réservé au négligeable pourcentage de femme fréquentant ce forum...


----------



## Fulvio (6 Janvier 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Ce tradada n'est ni sexiste, ni rétrograde ... puisque certains apprécient de rester dans la franche camaraderie virile et mâle, je vois pas pourquoi on ne tiendrait pas un petit salon de thé avec activités manuelles dans un coin de ce bar,  réservé au négligeable pourcentage de femme fréquentant ce forum...



Ouais, mais on peut venir, si on aime le thé (ou le tricot) ? Pasque bon, vous avez déjà les toilettes des filles où qu'on n'a pas le droit d'aller...


----------



## rillettes (6 Janvier 2004)

- Que vois-je ma rillette ? Un sujet pour nous !!
- Ben vi, je crois qu'on va enfin pourvoir se faire des copines...


----------



## Fulvio (6 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je mets en vente (pas cher)(prix attractif) le patron pour tricoter ceci :*
> _(réservé aux hommes débutant en tricot, prévoir patience, sang-froid et détermination.)_
> Nous aussi _si on veut on y arrive._



A y est, le pote à jptkp a développé les fameuses photos compromettantes, et il est pas content...

_(cf. un autre tradada)_


----------



## rillettes (6 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Pasque bon, vous avez déjà les toilettes des filles où qu'on n'a pas le droit d'aller...



T'as qu'à pisser droit, *dégueulasse* !!


----------



## rillettes (6 Janvier 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Ce tradada n'est ni sexiste, ni rétrograde ... puisque certains apprécient de rester dans la franche camaraderie virile et mâle, je vois pas pourquoi on ne tiendrait pas un petit salon de thé avec activités manuelles dans un coin de ce bar,  réservé au négligeable pourcentage de femme fréquentant ce forum...



Bon... Vous acceptez les trucs à fourrure synthétique rose qui se maquillent ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parce que si vous parlez épilation, ça nous intéresse !!


----------



## Fulvio (6 Janvier 2004)

Bah j'aimerais bien, mais dans les toilettes du bar, j'y arrive pas... C'est curieux, parce que dans les toilettes du bureau, je pisse droit, et dans celle de chez moi aussi. Mais les toilettes du bar, impossible, à cause de ce roulis qui vient d'on ne sais où...


----------



## Fulvio (6 Janvier 2004)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> Bon... Vous acceptez les trucs à fourrure synthétique rose qui se maquillent ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah ouais, jusqu'à preuve du contraire, les danseuses du crazy horse sont des filles, nan ?


----------



## anntraxh (6 Janvier 2004)

D'accord, lupus, si tu veux réaliser ce petit modèle là ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








je vois assez bien Lorna le porter ...


----------



## rillettes (6 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Bah ouais, jusqu'à preuve du contraire, les danseuses du crazy horse sont des filles, nan ?



_tututututtut !! _
Vas t-en vilain !! Tu piques !!


----------



## Fulvio (6 Janvier 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> D'accord, lupus, si tu veux réaliser ce petit modèle là ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, je veux bien essayer. Par contre, je fais sur mesure, donc si Lorna veut bien se laisser prendre les mesures...

(j'ai fait quoi de mon mètre ruban ?...)


----------



## lumai (6 Janvier 2004)

Bon... Pendant ce temps, je mets la boulloire à chauffer...


----------



## anntraxh (6 Janvier 2004)

merci lumai ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heureuse de te revoir !


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ... je mets la boulloire à chauffer...


Prends une bouilloire, cela sera plus efficace


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Ce tradada n'est ni sexiste, ni rétrograde ... puisque certains apprécient de rester dans la * franche camaraderie virile et mâle*, je vois pas pourquoi on ne tiendrait pas un petit salon de thé avec activités manuelles dans un coin de ce bar,  réservé au négligeable pourcentage de femme fréquentant ce forum...



*Entièrement* d'accord avec toi Anne !!!


----------



## lumai (6 Janvier 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Prends une bouilloire, cela sera plus efficace



Avec ou sans i, ça a marché : j'ai un thé caramel / miel bien chaud. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Reste de l'eau chaude si vous voulez...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

SAlut Lumai !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ça faisait longtemps, au GRAND plaisir de te revoir ..;et puis BONNE ANNÉE !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS : du coup je nous sens moins négligeables !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je mets en vente (pas cher)(prix attractif) le patron pour tricoter ceci :*
> _(réservé aux hommes débutant en tricot, prévoir patience, sang-froid et détermination.)_
> Nous aussi _si on veut on y arrive._











 sors d'ici sale macho, tu t'es trompé de thread !!!


----------



## steve mcqueen (6 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> sors d'ici sale macho, tu t'es trompé de thread !!!



Il suffit maintenant !! Tu parles meilleur à *Roberto* !!


----------



## Nexka (6 Janvier 2004)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit maintenant !! Tu parles meilleur à *Roberto* !!



Et toi cesse d'agresser Lorna, t'es pas chez toi ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coucou les filles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moi aussi je prendrais bien une tite tasse de thé


----------



## lumai (6 Janvier 2004)

J'remets la bouilloire à chauffer !!!

Par contre, je crois qu'il s'en prenait surtout à Lorna. Mais bon c'est pareil, vu que j'la soutient de tout mon coeur pour nous défendre de cette meute d'odieux mysogines !!!


----------



## steve mcqueen (6 Janvier 2004)

Si vous êtes aussi accueillantes, ça va vite se transformer en tradada des râleuses votre salon de thé...


----------



## lumai (6 Janvier 2004)

Tu veux du thé ???


----------



## steve mcqueen (6 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'remets la bouilloire à chauffer !!!
> 
> Par contre, je crois qu'il s'en prenait surtout à Lorna. Mais bon c'est pareil, vu que j'la soutient de tout mon coeur pour nous défendre de cette meute d'odieux mysogines !!!


Je ne m'en prend à personne, je m'amuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Et pis, j'ai pas les moyens, petit newbie que je suis..._


----------



## steve mcqueen (6 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux du thé ???



Ce n'est pas de refus... Sans lait pour moi, merci bien.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'remets la bouilloire à chauffer !!!
> 
> Par contre, je crois qu'il s'en prenait surtout à Lorna. Mais bon c'est pareil, vu que j'la soutient de tout mon coeur pour nous défendre de cette meute d'odieux mysogines !!!



Bonjour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et les non misogynes peuvent venir prendre un ti café, SVP


----------



## anntraxh (6 Janvier 2004)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Si vous êtes aussi accueillantes, ça va vite se transformer en tradada des râleuses votre salon de thé...



non non ... que nenni, il n'est point question de râler très cher Steve ... un petit cours de tricot à 4 aiguilles, question de te détendre des écrits "à quatre mains " ???


----------



## lumai (6 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et les non misogynes peuvent venir prendre un ti café, SVP



Pour le café, j'suis pas douée, à moins que t'ai une préférence pour le lyophilisé....


----------



## steve mcqueen (6 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais d'abord ouais non *chuis PAS un macho*, juste un peu velu des pectoraux, mais sinon : la crème, _si on dinait ensemble Lorna, _dans un premier temps tu me trouverais _"Vieille France"_ (genre _je tiens la porte au dames, je coupe pas la parole, je complimente à tout va mais avec discrétion, etc)_, dans un deuxième *tu aurais même des DOUTES sur mon hétérosexualité*, à force de savoir me tenir, dans un troisième temps _j'anéantirais irrévocablement tous tes doutes à la con_ et tu passerais dés lors des heures à te demander* POURQUOI DIABLE*_ tu as attendu si longtemps !!_



Oui, ben maintenant tu te débrouilles tout seul hein, je ne peux plus rien pour toi là !!


----------



## steve mcqueen (6 Janvier 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> non non ... que nenni, il n'est point question de râler très cher Steve ... un petit cours de tricot à 4 aiguilles, question de te détendre des écrits "à quatre mains " ???


Ben pourtant, quatre mains pour quatre aiguilles, ça me semblait plutôt correcte moi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pour le café, j'suis pas douée, à moins que t'ai une préférence pour le lyophilisé....



Sans problème et avec grand plaisir


----------



## steve mcqueen (6 Janvier 2004)

_Alalalalalalala... (soupir...)_





Lé vraiment bon ce thé hein ?!


----------



## Nexka (6 Janvier 2004)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Si vous êtes aussi accueillantes, ça va vite se transformer en tradada des râleuses votre salon de thé...


Bah non voyons, c'est bien connue, ça rale jamais les princesses comme nous


----------



## steve mcqueen (6 Janvier 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah non voyons, c'est bien connue, ça rale jamais les princesses comme nous


Ça devait être ton maquillage rouge... J'ai eu peur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je suis un émotif moi !!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ahhhaha !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben euh Roberto, t'as plus d'humour ... ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon Steve tu peux pas savoir, mais bon on se connait un p'tit peu orberto et moi ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quant au coup du resto ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que dirait ta "pepita" ... ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Ça devait être ton maquillage rouge... J'ai eu peur !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 euh tu parles de moi là  ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Si vous êtes aussi accueillantes, ça va vite se transformer en tradada des râleuses votre salon de thé...




je te trouve bien "grande gueule" pour un  *newbie* ...





 ...bizarre, bizarre ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

Regardez  *Les filles* regardez ma dernière petite robe que je me suis fabriquée, avec mes petite mains (je n'ai pas pû résister à l'envie d'essayer mon cadeau de Noël la dernière SINGER oui !!!!!!!!!! ) ... elle me va à ravir vous ne trouver pas ..quoique ... ça n'élargit pas trop mes hanches ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 j'hésite encore pour la couleur ...le rouge orangé me va si bien ...


----------



## lumai (6 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je te trouve bien "grande gueule" pour un  *newbie* ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il a dû être un peu traumatisé par nos tests de recrutement tapotagesque...


----------



## macelene (6 Janvier 2004)

*Alors là, félicitations "les filles", un bonheur , un petit salon rien que pour nous !!!!!* 

Ben, je rentre à peine du boulot et je note une certaine ambiance, cosi, thé, et petits gâteaux ..... hum hum c'est bon tout ça ....

Je ferais en sorte de vous rejoindre le plus souvent possible  ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 Dis Anntraxh, on est pas obligé de mettre que des trucs en rapport avec la pomme ??
On peut montrer aussi d' autres petites  choses .....


----------



## lumai (6 Janvier 2004)

Halalaaaaa !!!

Comment tu fais pour avoir ces petits plis bien net ??? Moi ça froisse tout le temps !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon c'est pareil, vu que j'la soutient de tout mon coeur pour nous défendre de cette meute d'odieux mysogines !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Halalaaaaa !!!
> 
> Comment tu fais pour avoir ces petits plis bien net ??? Moi ça froisse tout le temps !



NoooOOOn, c'est un nouveau tissus, bon il est un peu honéreux à l'achat, mais finalement tu t'y retrouves en temps de repassage économisé, oui !! 
Bon par contre en machine il faut le mettre sur délicat ... et puis une lessive pas trop abrasive, hop sur un cintre et c'est gagné, IM-PEC-CA-BLE !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














AAAAAAaaaah que ça fait du bien de parler chiffon ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










AU fait LUmai, une nouvelle coiffure, ou alors t'a changé de couleur, je te trouve RES-PLEN-DISSANTE !!!


----------



## steve mcqueen (6 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> euh tu parles de moi là  ?



ben non... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et toi cesse d'agresser Lorna, t'es pas chez toi ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Toi, tu n'es pas maquillée, tu es déguisée, je sais encore faire la différence, j'ai tout de suite vu que tu aimais bien les costumes !!


----------



## steve mcqueen (6 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben euh Roberto, t'as plus d'humour ... ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben ça alors !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu parles d'une coïncidence... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Moi aussi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On s'est peut-être déjà parlé et on en saurait rien ?


----------



## steve mcqueen (6 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je te trouve bien "grande gueule" pour un  *newbie* ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roberto, ta copine elle est méchante avec moi !!


----------



## steve mcqueen (6 Janvier 2004)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, ta copine elle est méchante avec moi !!


Elle fait rien que de me "traiter" !!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Elle fait rien que de me "traiter" !!




Ouais et puis je vais te traiter de ... d'espèce de poisson rouge va !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah nooooon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un ange passe...

Revient c'était trop court !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mon lapinou !!


----------



## steve mcqueen (6 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais et puis je vais te traiter de ... d'espèce de poisson rouge va !!!


_pfff... _ Malin !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Janvier 2004)

il a peur des balles le lapinou


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> il a peur des balles le lapinou



Fait bien.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> _pfff... _ Malin !!


----------



## Nexka (6 Janvier 2004)

Coucou les filles, bah faut pas laisser couler ce thread comme ça, en plus il est pas trop pirater (non c'est pas une invitation).

Excuse moi steve, j'ai pas mis de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 aprés le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est un oubli, pas une agréssion


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les filles, bah faut pas laisser couler ce thread comme ça, en plus il est pas trop pirater (non c'est pas une invitation).
> 
> Excuse moi steve, j'ai pas mis de
> 
> ...



Bon, cette fois-ci les filles vous passez chez moi pour un thé ...?
Anne ton tricot tu pourra l'amener ? je veux voir ça de près ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

Au fait je vous montrerai quelques petits gadgets forts sympathiques !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A tout à l'heure (noubliez pas c'est au 5è) !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2004)

Au fait j'oubliais ... un p'tit truc pour vous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


par ici


----------



## condition (7 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> A tout à l'heure (noubliez pas c'est au 5è) !



y'a un ascenseur?


----------



## macelene (7 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Au fait je vous montrerai quelques petits gadgets forts sympathiques !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Youpi, ok pour le thé ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*petits gadgets.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
c'est quand même pas une réunion de boîtes en plastiques ???








Par contre j'ai eu vent d'un nouveau type de réunion... De la biologiste à l'attaché de pub en passant par la graphiste,  toutes y courrent ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est un joujou extraordinaire


----------



## lumai (7 Janvier 2004)

J'emballe les petits gateaux et j'arrive !!!


----------



## Nexka (7 Janvier 2004)

Moi je peux vous faire des cookies ou un cake. Euh?? Ca vous derange si j'améne une vidéo d'un match de Rugby? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Histoire kon matte des beaux mecs?


----------



## Fulvio (7 Janvier 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi je peux vous faire des cookies ou un cake. Euh?? Ca vous derange si j'améne une vidéo d'un match de Rugby?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[apparté pour les mecs]
Bon, les gars, il faut qu'on se fasse un calendrier "les dieux du bar".
[/apparté pour les mecs]


----------



## steve mcqueen (7 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Regardez  *Les filles* regardez ma dernière petite robe que je me suis fabriquée, avec mes petite mains (je n'ai pas pû résister à l'envie d'essayer mon cadeau de Noël la dernière SINGER oui !!!!!!!!!! ) ... elle me va à ravir vous ne trouver pas ..quoique ... ça n'élargit pas trop mes hanches ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est du synthétique ? Parce que moi, le synthétique, ça me gratte...


----------



## steve mcqueen (7 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Allons allons, Lorna*, laisse notre ami, il sait déjà à peine où il en est, au niveau de ses navigateurs !!
> Quant à toi, Steve, tu me sembles de tailles _à te défendre euuuuhh... Tout seul ??_



C'est pas une raison, NA !!


----------



## steve mcqueen (7 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## steve mcqueen (7 Janvier 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Excuse moi steve, j'ai pas mis de
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah rien ma grande, moi aussi il m'arrive parfois d'oublier certaines choses...


----------



## steve mcqueen (7 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Au fait j'oubliais ... un p'tit truc pour vous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci bien Lorna !!


----------



## steve mcqueen (7 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Par contre j'ai eu vent d'un nouveau type de réunion... De la biologiste à l'attaché de pub en passant par la graphiste,  toutes y courrent ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Koicédonk ??


----------



## lumai (7 Janvier 2004)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> C'est du synthétique ? Parce que moi, le synthétique, ça me gratte...



Du synthétique ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







N'as-tu pas reconnu le tombé sans pareil d'un taffetas de soie ???!!!???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pour ce qui gratte, éloigne-toi du trident... ça ira mieux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_T'as essayé l'assouplissant avec tes pulls en laine ???_


----------



## steve mcqueen (7 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Du synthétique ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben moi, j'avais plutôt cru reconnaitre le "machin" que porte la barbirella... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_ Et pis c'est pas la laine qui me gratte, c'est le synthétique !! _


----------



## steve mcqueen (7 Janvier 2004)

Et oui, je mets de l'assouplissant, tout le temps, mais le synthétique, il n'y a rien à faire, je ne m'y habitue pas...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2004)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, je mets de l'assouplissant, tout le temps, mais le synthétique, il n'y a rien à faire, je ne m'y habitue pas...



avec ta peau sensible, c'est du cashmere qu'il te faut


----------



## macelene (7 Janvier 2004)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Koicédonk ??








 c'est juste pour  *les fiiiiiiiiiiilllllllleeeeeeeessssssssss......*


----------



## macelene (7 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J'aurai bien une petite idée mais bon..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hé , les filles Roberto a une idée !!!!!
ben vas-y dit la ....


----------



## lumai (7 Janvier 2004)

Bon, MacElene, tu nous donneras les détails quand le thé sera chaud, hein !

Pasque ça a l'air bien intéressant tout ça...


----------



## macelene (7 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon, MacElene, tu nous donneras les détails quand le thé sera chaud, hein !
> 
> Pasque ça a l'air bien intéressant tout ça...



je suis d'ailleurs en train de vous faire un choix tout à fait excusif.....









*On va en voir de toutes les couleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## steve mcqueen (7 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste pour  *les fiiiiiiiiiiilllllllleeeeeeeessssssssss......*


Beuuuuuu...


----------



## steve mcqueen (7 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Hé , les filles Roberto a une idée !!!!!
> ben vas-y dit la ....



Ben moi j'ai bien une petite idée... Mais il me manque encore quelques indices pour être bien sûr... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Est-ce que ça fonctionne avec des piles ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Youpi, ok pour le thé ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bon je suis dégoûtée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 mon post n'est pas passé !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...vers 16h30, avant de partir je vous avais écrit un petit mot ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon ... en Fait Macelène , c'est une détournement de réunion de boîtes en plastique, mais on ne parle pas de boîtes en plastique ... mais bon d'autres objets ingénieux astucieux, colorés, *actuels* quoi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2004)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'ai bien une petite idée... Mais il me manque encore quelques indices pour être bien sûr...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ça dépend des modèles ...


----------



## steve mcqueen (7 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend des modèles ...



Ah... Ben alors j'ai pas trop d'idée sur le "machin" en question...
J'avais pensé à des boucles d'oreilles / lampes de poches, rebatisées pour l'occasions lampes de lobes, mais bon, si certains modèles fonctionnent sans piles, ça doit pas être ça, hein ?


----------



## macelene (7 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon je suis dégoûtée
> 
> 
> 
> ...







*Je me demande si l'on a pas lu la même revue !!!! ?????* 

c'est vrais sont très astucieux ces petits objets ...


----------



## Fulvio (7 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon ... en Fait Macelène , c'est une détournement de réunion de boîtes en plastique, mais on ne parle pas de boîtes en plastique ... mais bon d'autres objets ingénieux astucieux, colorés, *actuels* quoi !!!



Aaaaah ! des iPod Mini ! J'ai bon ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaah ! des iPod Mini ! J'ai bon ?



c'est pas la même musique


----------



## macelene (7 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour les fiiiiillleesss ,   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Bonne journée à vous toutes ....* 






  Miss Lorna nous prévoit quoi comme réunion aujourd'hui ??
Faut qu'on s'organise... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 à plus tard !!!


----------



## lumai (7 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour à toi et à toutes nous autres aussi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une petite séance de macramé aujourd'hui ???


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2004)

pour vous aider à démarrer  *les filles*


----------



## lumai (7 Janvier 2004)

Merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De quoi bien commencer la journée !!!


----------



## Amok (7 Janvier 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour vous aider à démarrer  *les filles*



 Judas.


----------



## anntraxh (7 Janvier 2004)

pourquoi ???

un thé bien chaud servi sur un plateau d'argent, Sa Grandeur Amok n'apprécie pas , peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Judas.








pas de religion ici


----------



## Amok (7 Janvier 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ???
> 
> un thé bien chaud servi sur un plateau d'argent, Sa Grandeur Amok n'apprécie pas , peut-être ?



Ne t'avance pas trop avec cette histoire de thé!


----------



## nato kino (7 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ne t'avance pas trop avec cette histoire de thé!



Hum hum huuuuuuum !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors, en gros:
> ...
> - Elle se demande si je suis sérieux. Elle ignore que jamais lorsque je parle aux femmes.
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Je me demande si l'on a pas lu la même revue !!!! ?????*
> 
> c'est vrais sont très astucieux ces petits objets ...




Ah moi j'avais vu un reportage !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...ingénieux hein ...?


----------



## lumai (7 Janvier 2004)

Mais c'est quoi ? C'est quoi ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Tu nous déballe ça pour le thé de 17 h ????


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2004)

Et au fait  *bonjouuuuur les fiiiiiiillles !!!!*











bon un p'tit peu débordée aujourd'hui ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, et c'est pas fini !

Au fait Merci Lemmy !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quand à Amok, il est jaloux de ne pas y avoir pensé avant !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je vous prépare quelque petits extraits d'un ouvrage assez drôle et tellement vrai ! ...

(à suivre...)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>

























morceaux (bien) choisis !


----------



## Amok (7 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est quoi ? C'est quoi ???



Le fait que tu ne le saches pas plaide plutot en ta faveur: c'est que tu n'en as pas ressenti l'utilité!


----------



## Nexka (7 Janvier 2004)

*Coucou les girls*





Ca va t'il bien?? Il fait beau aujourd'hui c'est cool. Ca vous direz pas une petite balade plutôt que rester enfermée boire du thé? (on pourra toujours le boire aprés la promenade, pour se réchauffer)


----------



## Amok (7 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Quand à Amok, il est jaloux de ne pas y avoir pensé avant !



C'est ca, c'est ca! ca commence par un thé, et on sait comment tout ca se termine!


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2004)

T'avais oublié une étape essentielle    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









PS : Mesdemoiselles bonjour


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est ca, c'est ca! ca commence par un thé, et on sait comment tout ca se termine!



Ti remontant bleu ou rose?









Attention ça n'a pas le même usage


----------



## Luc G (8 Janvier 2004)

Pour digresser un peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'intégrale de Tex Avery sort en DVD.
...Sauf que (info à vérifier quand même des fois que ce soit un hoax) le politiquement correct est passé par là : certains dessins animés ont été légèrement tronqués et d'autres carrément supprimés : par exemple, celui (génial) du petit pygmée

Le capitaine Amok, pardon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haddock va bientôt boire du coca et Lucky Luke se faire refaire les dents à force de bouffer des bâtons au lieu de ses clopes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, sinon, amusez-vous bien, les filles, mais ne vous épuisez pas


----------



## Amok (8 Janvier 2004)

Hélas, cela semble vrai: j'ai lu dernièrement un article (mais je ne sais plus dans quel magazine ou journal) dont le titre était: "Tex Avery victime du politiquement correct".

Ca commence à sentir le squonce...


----------



## Luc G (8 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Hélas, cela semble vrai: j'ai lu dernièrement un article (mais je ne sais plus dans quel magazine ou journal) dont le titre était: "Tex Avery victime du politiquement correct".
> 
> Ca commence à sentir le squonce...



On a du lire le même.

je m'en fous, j'ai les cassettes ! comme dirait Jean-Cristophe Avery, pardon Averty


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On a du lire le même.
> 
> je m'en fous, j'ai les cassettes ! comme dirait Jean-Cristophe Avery, pardon Averty



Effectivement, c'est vrai !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, pour ma part j'ai entendu ça lors d'une emission sur France Culture ! censure Américaine, ils ont coupé des scènes, où les personnages fumaient , etc ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> *Coucou les girls*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Héhé Nexta, effectivement cette petite ballade dans le parc était fort agréable !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Notre réunion ce passe très bien ... pour preuve : (nous n'avons pas de web cam par contre ... )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Hélas, cela semble vrai: j'ai lu dernièrement un article (mais je ne sais plus dans quel magazine ou journal) dont le titre était: "Tex Avery victime du politiquement correct".
> 
> Ca commence à sentir le squonce...



Pour l'article c'est  ici


----------



## Luc G (8 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Héhé Nexta, effectivement cette petite ballade dans le parc était fort agréable !
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Dans le temps, les femmes discutaient chiffons. Maintenant, c'est la civilisation du plastique


----------



## macelene (8 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Héhé Nexta, effectivement cette petite ballade dans le parc était fort agréable !
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*Saint Tupperware ©, priez pour nous !!!!!* 

_Petit rappel historique: les objets présentés ont été inventés en Angleterre en 1880, sous le régne de la Reine Victoria, pour soulager les douleurs musculaires ......et tout ça pour soigner..._ C.Q.F.D


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Dans le temps, les femmes discutaient chiffons. Maintenant, c'est la civilisation du plastique




Aaaaaaaah les femmes c'est plus c'que c'était !


----------



## Amok (8 Janvier 2004)

Amok un peu plus haut a dit:
			
		

> Le fait que tu ne le saches pas plaide plutot en ta faveur: c'est que tu n'en as pas ressenti l'utilité!



Tu comprends mieux, Lumai?!


----------



## Amok (8 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaah les femmes c'est plus c'que c'était !



Je préfère penser qu'il en existe encore quelques unes qui valent le coup de croire en elles...


----------



## Amok (8 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>



J'aime assez le modèle "KOLOSSAL" à droite....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le fait que tu ne le saches pas plaide plutot en ta faveur: c'est que tu n'en as pas ressenti l'utilité!



pffff que c'est dépassé ce que tu dis ...


----------



## Amok (8 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> pffff que c'est dépassé ce que tu dis ...








 Bonne réponse!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'aime assez le modèle "KOLOSSAL" à droite....



C'est une crème, pour les hommes ...


----------



## Amok (8 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est une crème, pour les hommes ...








 Mais bien sur! c'est évident!


----------



## steve mcqueen (8 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Notre réunion ce passe très bien ... pour preuve : (nous n'avons pas de web cam par contre ... )



Moui... Bon... Ben les filles, je vous remercie pour le thé, c'était très sympa, les petits gâteaux délicieux...
Mais bon... Faut que j'y aille vraiment là... 
On m'attend en cuisine...


----------



## steve mcqueen (8 Janvier 2004)

Je dois passer prendre du pain... Vous voulez que j'en profite pour vous prendre un jeu de piles de rechanges ?


----------



## steve mcqueen (8 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Saint Tupperware ©, priez pour nous !!!!!*
> 
> _Petit rappel historique: les objets présentés ont été inventés en Angleterre en 1880, *sous le régne de la Reine Victoria*, pour soulager les douleurs musculaires ......et tout ça pour soigner..._ C.Q.F.D



Surtout, pas de conclusions attives hein !!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

steve mcqueen a dit:
			
		

> Je dois passer prendre du pain... Vous voulez que j'en profite pour vous prendre un jeu de piles de rechanges ?



penses-tu j'ai tout prévu !


----------



## macelene (8 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> penses-tu j'ai tout prévu !














  Elles sont vraiment exceptionelles ces nanas là !!!

Dis moi Lorna ? ce Steve c'est ton majordome ??


----------



## Nexka (8 Janvier 2004)

Arff les filles c'était bien cette aprem, on remet ça vite hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'aime bien le tuperware violet, il irait bien sur ma cheminée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon a demain, Lorna tu améneras le reste de la colection.

Biz


----------



## steve mcqueen (8 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi Lorna ? ce Steve c'est ton majordome ??



Hollywood, c'est plus ce que c'était... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais quand même !!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont vraiment exceptionelles ces nanas là !!!
> 
> Dis moi Lorna ? ce Steve c'est ton majordome ??



Cà y est je suis démasquée !!!


----------



## lumai (8 Janvier 2004)

Que de couleurs !!!
Un vrai arc en ciel !!!

Y a même un modèle de luxe à gauche, avec bague dorée et aspect métal brossé, assorti aux PB !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Que de couleurs !!!
> Un vrai arc en ciel !!!
> 
> Y a même un modèle de luxe à gauche, avec bague dorée et aspect métal brossé, assorti aux PB !!!



Eeeet ouiii!
et celui que "je" tiens à la main, bon on voit pas bien sur la photo, (le numérique c'est pas top top quand même) ...bien assorti aux Imac !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon Lumai ...ça va ? la forme ?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2004)

Et à moi tu ne me demandes pas si ça va ????????


----------



## nato kino (8 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et à moi tu ne me demandes pas si ça va ????????


Une petite déprime ? Plus de grappa ?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2004)

Non, une petite provoc, et toujours de la grappa.

No problem de ce coté là.

Sinon, ça va ?


----------



## anntraxh (8 Janvier 2004)

salut sonnyboy ! ouaip , moi en tout cas , ça va ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



soirée musique et plein de "strat" 

et toi , ça boume ?


----------



## nato kino (8 Janvier 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> salut sonnyboy ! ouaip , moi en tout cas , ça va ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il est tristoune... Rien à abraser ce soir au bar...


----------



## barbarella (8 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Que de couleurs !!!
> Un vrai arc en ciel !!!
> 
> Y a même un modèle de luxe à gauche, avec bague dorée et aspect métal brossé, assorti aux PB !!!



Il ne lui manque que la parole


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Il ne lui manque que la parole



il en aurait des choses à raconter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











_nan, j'mettrai pas celui-là_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Il ne lui manque que la parole








 ah non !!!! ça gâcherait tout !


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2004)

La preuve !


----------



## nato kino (9 Janvier 2004)

CQFD


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2004)

Et du coup elle dit plus rien ??
C'est dur de se sentir conspué par tous !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2004)

> Et du coup elle dit plus rien ??
> C'est dur de se sentir conspué par tous !!!



Ce n'est pas moi qui doit me sentir conspué par tous ici ...
Et puis  *TOI* tu n'es pas *TOUS* ...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2004)

Et pourtant...


----------



## nato kino (11 Janvier 2004)

> CQFD



Je crois qu'il y a eu méprise sur mon post... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est bien le post de SonnyLove qui est la preuve de ce que disait Lorna avant : ça gacherait tout, et pas ce que disait Lorna...


----------



## nato kino (11 Janvier 2004)

> Et pourtant...



Oui, comme tu dis... Et pourtant !!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2004)

> > CQFD
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Waouuuu !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2004)

Avec des amis comme toi, pas besoin d'enemi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2004)

bonjour à *toutes* !

Comment allez-vous en ce lundi (pluvieux ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ...?

La forme ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon aujourd'hui je vous ai préparé une petite surprise ... rien que pour vous  *mesdames* ...







Alors à tout à l'heure !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et en attendant, bonne journée à vous  *toutes* .


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à *toutes* !
> 
> Comment allez-vous en ce lundi (pluvieux ici
> 
> ...









 Un "Crumble", oulala, super, ça pouvait pas tomber mieux.
Merci Lorna , à tte


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Un "Crumble", oulala, super, ça pouvait pas tomber mieux.
> Merci Lorna , à tte



Avec plaisir Macelène !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et tu fais bien de noter que c'est un "Crumble" j'ai oublié de le préciser ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pommes légèrement caramélisées ... petit goût de canelle ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A tout à l'heure ...


----------



## Nexka (12 Janvier 2004)

Hmmm cool moi aussi j'adore.. A toute a l'heure les filles. J'améne le cidre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Biz


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hmmm cool moi aussi j'adore.. A toute a l'heure les filles. J'améne le cidre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne idée Nexka !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Les creumbeuls de ma tante Chantal : pommes brûlées en compote desséchée, acidité, pâte racornie crâmée, impression de bouffer du sable avec de la sciure...
> _Et des fois elle faisait des pizzas maison !!
> 
> 
> ...


_






 ben elle n'est pas trop douée ta tante "Chantal"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






tu veux lui faire passer ma recette ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à *toutes* !
> 
> Alors à tout à l'heure !
> 
> ...







*Dis Lorna ? et le thème de notre goûter, c'est quoi cette semaine ,,,??* 

Si on ne fait que manger et boire, va falloir faire du sport !!!


----------



## Nexka (12 Janvier 2004)

Vous avez ka venir à l'entrainement de rugby de mon équipe féminine demain soir, en plus la boue c'est bon pour la peau...
Sinon on fait le gouter chez moi, j'ai une super piscine juste à coté, avec sauna, hamman, jacousy, salle de sport et... tobogan


----------



## Nexka (12 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Heeeuuu...
> _C'est *QUI*, Tobogan ?_



Au lieu de critiquer tu devrais t'activer à nous retrouver, ça fait un bout de temps kon a été enlevées maintenant, faut bien kon s'occupe en attendant les secours... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Et si monsieur Tobogan nous diverti... Bah vive Monsieur Tobogan


----------



## Fulvio (12 Janvier 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu de critiquer tu devrais t'activer à nous retrouver, ça fait un bout de temps kon a été enlevées maintenant, faut bien kon s'occupe en attendant les secours...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, vive Monsieur tobogan, le roi de la glisse


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Dis Lorna ? et le thème de notre goûter, c'est quoi cette semaine ,,,??*
> 
> Si on ne fait que manger et boire, va falloir faire du sport !!!



ben justement, moi j'en viens (de la piscine), histoire de moins culpabiliser quand je mangerai le crumble ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le thème ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 euuh là je n'ai pas trop d'idée ...
toi Macelene ou Nexka, et les autres, vous avez une petite inspiration ?


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben justement, moi j'en viens (de la piscine), histoire de moins culpabiliser quand je mangerai le crumble !
> 
> 
> 
> ...













*ça vient, doucement , mais ça vient ....*


----------



## lumai (12 Janvier 2004)

Whouaaaa ! Du crumble ! J'adoooore !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Dites vous m'en avez laissé un p'tit bout hein ?_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ça dépend..._
> *Finn est là ??*
> Hou-hou ??



uuuuuuuuuuiiii ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez ka venir à l'entrainement de rugby de mon équipe féminine demain soir, en plus la boue c'est bon pour la peau...
> Sinon on fait le gouter chez moi, j'ai une super piscine juste à coté, avec sauna, hamman, jacousy, salle de sport et... tobogan











 Du Rugby ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Waouuuuuu, ça c'est la classe ! 
Mais euh désolée, moi, tu sais le rugby ... je ne suis pas trop taillée pour ça, avec ma taille, et ma morphologie typiquement diablotine, on risque de me prendre pour le ballon...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre la piscine, et tout le toutim ... ouiiiiiiiii !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2004)

Et la cuisine ?

Et le ménage ?

Et la lessive ?

Et le repassage ?

Y vont se faire tout seuls ???????


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et la cuisine ?
> 
> Et le ménage ?
> 
> ...











*Sais-tu mon cher, que les femmes modernes, sont multitâches et qu'en plus nous pouvons prétendre à avoir des majordomes !!!!!!* 

alors pour les tâches ménagères , pfff, pas de problèmes, on a le temps de tout faire, et qui plus est avec qualité !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2004)

Si vous êtes en couple, oui...


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si vous êtes en couple, oui...




Tu veux dire quoi là ????   comprends pas cette histoire de couple ????


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et la cuisine ?
> 
> Et le ménage ?
> 
> ...









 Ben non mon vieux faut t'y mettre petit  *Sonnylove* ...d'ailleurs y'à du retard là, c'est quoi ce bintzz ????
Ah oui ce sont tes vers qui te démangent ....
roooo un p'tit coup de fromage corse et ça passera !


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2004)

ffff....

cherches encore, si vraiment tu trouves pas demandes, mais j'en ai marre d'expliquer tout le temps.


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ffff....
> 
> cherches encore, si vraiment tu trouves pas demandes, mais j'en ai marre d'expliquer tout le temps.








 et je demande à qui ????

À toi ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












tu me donneras des explications ......


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2004)

Ben oui, je ne suis pas si méchant !

Donc je voulais dire que vous êtes capables de faire pleins de trucs si nous on est là pour s'occuper du quotidien.

Et inversement...je l'accorde


----------



## nato kino (13 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, je ne suis pas si méchant !
> 
> Donc je voulais dire que vous êtes capables de faire pleins de trucs si nous on est là pour s'occuper du quotidien.
> 
> Et inversement...je l'accorde



Ça doit être ça alors... Les célibataires, soit ils bossent et vivent dans une porcherie, ou ils sont au chômage et ils briquent toute la journée !!
C'est vraiment réducteur ton jugement là...


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, je ne suis pas si méchant !
> 
> Donc je voulais dire que vous êtes capables de faire pleins de trucs si nous on est là pour s'occuper du quotidien.
> 
> Et inversement...je l'accorde








 Ben saches que moi je fais tout, mais alors tout,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



besoin de personnes pour mon qutotidien !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça doit être ça alors... Les célibataires, soit ils bossent et vivent dans une porcherie, ou ils sont au chômage et ils briquent toute la journée !!
> C'est vraiment réducteur ton jugement là...



pas envie de mettre un petit smiley Nato
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




????


----------



## nato kino (13 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> pas envie de mettre un petit smiley Nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben si mais je le trouvais plus...


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben si mais je le trouvais plus...



Tiens plein de


----------



## nato kino (14 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens plein de



Ben mon cochon !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est plus de l'amour... C'est de la rage !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens plein de












 Qu'ils sont mimis tous les deux !!!


----------



## nato kino (14 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Qu'ils sont mimis tous les deux !!!



Je savais bien que ça allait finir par ce remarquer...!!


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça doit être ça alors... Les célibataires, soit ils bossent et vivent dans une porcherie, ou ils sont au chômage et ils briquent toute la journée !!
> C'est vraiment réducteur ton jugement là...



Y a des gens qui supportent mal la réduction.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben saches que moi je fais tout, mais alors tout,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai ???

Tout ??

Vraiment tout ?

Faut qu'on en parle...


----------



## macelene (14 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ???
> 
> Tout ??
> 
> ...








  ben dis moi ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On n'a pas déjà essayé de parler ensemble ...????
Mais c'est quand tu veux ...... si tu en as besoin


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2004)

La fois on a parlé c'etait sur un malentendu.


----------



## macelene (14 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La fois on a parlé c'etait sur un malentendu.









 moi je ne fais jamais de malentendu !!!!! surtout dessus !!!
 Me souviens pas ...












Mais, tu veus parler de quoi ?   au juste ????


----------



## Nexka (15 Janvier 2004)

Coucou les filles.

Bon cette aprem je vous invite toute chez moi pour manger un gateau Basque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









On dit 16h ça vous va? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh si vous avez une idée pour le théme...


----------



## Nexka (15 Janvier 2004)

Bah non désolée il est à la crème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 C'est pas la saison des cerises noires d'Itxasou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On vera ça au printemps


----------



## nato kino (15 Janvier 2004)

C'est vraiment dommage, vous ratez un truc les filles !!
Parce que le Rob perruqué avec sa petite robe fleurie, ça valait le détour...


----------



## lumai (15 Janvier 2004)

C'est vrai que c'est meilleur aves la confiture de cerises noires dedans...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les filles.
> 
> Bon cette aprem je vous invite toute chez moi pour manger un gateau Basque
> 
> ...









 Waouuu du gâteau de par chez moi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avec plaisir 16h ! c'est noté !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le thème,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on pourrait commenter nos impressions d'utilisation de nos derniers joujoux ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon ... on pourrait s'organiser un vide grenier (ou un vide tiroir, parce que je n'ai pas de grenier moi !!) ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez à tout à l'heure !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'est meilleur aves la confiture de cerises noires dedans...



Et la confiture de cerises noires avec du fromage basque :  *un régal !!!!*


----------



## Nexka (15 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Waouuu du gâteau de par chez moi !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah bon? T'es par de la bas toi aussi ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cool, me too... 
Ouaip moi aussi je préfére avec le fromage la confiture de cerise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Miam !


----------



## lumai (15 Janvier 2004)

Houlala ! C'est que vous me donnez envie d'essayer ça, vous ! 
_Enfin quand j'aurai trouvé de la confiture de cerises noires..._


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon? T'es par de la bas toi aussi ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben je suis de la capitale béarnaise/basque (noooon je ne veux pas polémiquer sur les frontières du pays basque !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et toi ...?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Houlala ! C'est que vous me donnez envie d'essayer ça, vous !
> _Enfin quand j'aurai trouvé de la confiture de cerises noires..._



ben par ici, on en trouve parfois au rayon libre service fromages, des grandes surfaces ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je t'assure que ça vaut le coup !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tiens d'ailleurs je vais en racheter moi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ça me donne une idée ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quels sont les "curieux" mélanges d'aliments que vous appréciez le plus ??? 

moi...par exemple j'aime beaucoup les toasts de chèvre chaud avec du miel !


----------



## macelene (15 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Waouuu du gâteau de par chez moi !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Salut les filles.  Pour le goûter , c'est OK, je suis de la partie...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pour le thème, efin les thèmes, allez banco....
Faut pas perdre la main


----------



## Nexka (15 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben je suis de la capitale béarnaise/basque (noooon je ne veux pas polémiquer sur les frontières du pays basque !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm hmmm Mouais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Moi je suis de la capitale JUSTE Basque coté français. Oki pas de polèmique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça me donne une idée ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah oui c'est trop bon ça, du cabecou chaud avec du miel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Miam...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hmm hmmm Mouais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Héhé, on est voisines !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ouais puis ici , c'est plutôt le béarn ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , enfin mais comme c'est le "chef-lieu" du département ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...
Puis c'est pas moi qui vais revendiquer quoi que ce soit !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Houlà, mais il est 15h09 si je veux être chez toi à 16h, j'ai intérêt à partir maintenant !!!


----------



## Nexka (15 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, on est voisines !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah en fait tu arriveras pour te coucher, parce que je suis originaire de Bayonne, mais je vis en banlieue Parisienne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  (bah oui c'est l'éducation nationale).
Enfin c'est comme ça, j'aprécie d'autant plus redescendre pour les vacances


----------



## macelene (3 Février 2004)

bon les filles, un petit rayon de soleil me donne quelques envies de .....






après toutes ces gamineries, ça vous dit ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon moi j'y vais ..... @ ++ 










_là-bas on risque d'être tranquilles .....!!!!_


----------



## Elisa (3 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon les filles, un petit rayon de soleil me donne quelques envies de .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol. C'est un risque ?
Bon ben je prends le risque alors.
Besoin de me détendre un peu. Je ne sais pas pourquoi je me sens un peu crispée.


----------



## lumai (3 Février 2004)

Haaa... ça va déjà mieux !

_Merci Macelene_





Je fais ma petite valise et je vous rejoins


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

Waouuu  *exactement* ce qui me fallait !!!

j'arrive le filles !


----------



## Alex666 (3 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Waouuu  *exactement* ce qui me fallait !!!
> 
> j'arrive le filles !



j'aime pas le sujet de ce topic... rien que pour les dames...arffffffffff
pk tant de Haine


----------



## Nexka (3 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas le sujet de ce topic... rien que pour les dames...arffffffffff
> pk tant de Haine



Bah au départ si je me souviens bien, ct pour apprendre a faire des super tricots apple.. Puis aprés on s'est organisée des supers gouter- réunion tuperware... Mais on a jamais rejeté personne....


----------



## macelene (3 Février 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah au départ si je me souviens bien, ct pour apprendre a faire des super tricots apple.. Puis aprés on s'est organisée des supers gouter- réunion tuperware... Mais on a jamais rejeté personne....









  c'est vrai la porte reste ouverte .....!!!









_enfin, on mettra un cerbère à l'entrée pour filtrer ...._


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon les filles, un petit rayon de soleil me donne quelques envies de .....



pis après, yen a des* qui se tiennent (pouf pouf) dispo pour un coup de mat pas sage (re pouf pouf) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_* mais pas moi, je suis un homme marié hein_


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai la porte reste ouverte .....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vais t'apprendre à filtrer moi !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vais t'apprendre à filtrer moi !








 ET voilà y'en à une qui a laissé la porte ouverte, et voilà  *ça fait des courants d'air !*


----------



## macelene (3 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ET voilà y'en à une qui a laissé la porte ouverte, et voilà  *ça fait des courants d'air !*








 Ben si c'est qu'un courant d'air, c'est pas grave !!!

De toutes façons, il faut toujours qu'il s'incruste ...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

Je m'incruste pas, je suis en chacun de vous...


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je m'incruste pas, je suis en chacun de vous...



Je me disais bien que javais plus de mal à marcher que dhabitude


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

Tui as quelque chose de pointu ?

Qui te rentre dans le c... ?

Qui t'empêche de marcher ?

Cherche plus, tu es militaire.


----------



## macelene (3 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je me disais bien que javais plus de mal à marcher que dhabitude























 Ah toi aussi  .....!!!


----------



## Alex666 (3 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai la porte reste ouverte .....!!!



bon moi je serais sur la plage d'à coté alors quand vous serez  d'attaque pour manger un bout je vous attendrais au bar...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je m'incruste pas, je suis en chacun de vous...








 ben je sens pas grand chose moi !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

Normal, je te l'avais dit que tu serais déçue...


----------



## Alex666 (3 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben je sens pas grand chose moi !!!



c'est une image Lorna


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> c'est une image Lorna


ben y'a des images que lon sent lorsquon les gratte


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

J'm'en va t'gratter moi...


----------



## macelene (3 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben je sens pas grand chose moi !!!










ça doit être grâce à ton casque, t'es protègée .....


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'm'en va t'gratter moi...


comme ça

ou comme ça ?

un peu plus par là peut être

_pourquoi jai foutu des « à » partout moi ?_


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

Toi le casque, le met pas...

Pas besoin.


----------



## macelene (3 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben y'a des images que lon sent lorsquon les gratte




et ça sent comment quand tu grattes l'image ??


----------



## Elisa (3 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben je sens pas grand chose moi !!!



Morte de rire.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

Et comme ça ? (fig 1)

Toujours rien ?

merde...

et comme ça, là ça doit être bien là non ?
Normalement la pirouette moldave (fig 2), ça marche au top...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben je sens pas grand chose moi !!!



normal.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> c'est une image Lorna








 une image ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ah bon ...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2004)

Non, pas une image, une figure...

Voir fig 1


----------



## macelene (6 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas une image, une figure...
> 
> Voir fig 1



faut toujours que tu ais le dernier mot !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2004)

J'ai toujours le dernier mot, c'est tellement simple.


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours le dernier mot, c'est tellement simple.



MOUAHAHAHAHHAHAHAA


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2004)

ça vaut pas toujours la peine par contre...


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça vaut pas toujours la peine par contre...



aaah brave fille vas


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2004)

Allez tombe le futal..


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

t'as de l'argent ?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2004)

Pour une petite gribouille au rabais ???

Pas besoin...


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

justement Rabais veut pas dire gratis.... donc j'accèpte les chèques de Banque, les billets et les pièces, la carte bleue. Le tarif réduit pour un bon client comme toi pendant les soldes et la liquidation totale cumulée te fais : 378000


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2004)

ça les vaut pas...

les filles de l'est sont mieux et moins chères...

et en plus elles sont polies elles...


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça les vaut pas...
> 
> les filles de l'est sont mieux et moins chères...
> 
> et en plus elles sont polies elles...



ça c'est parceque tu captes pas un mot de leur langue.... pfff 

mais sinon, si il te faut que ça, je parle le russe moi


----------



## Jean_Luc (6 Février 2004)

Grib ... Sonnyboy ... Grib ... sonnyboy ... Grib ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Voilà un bon moment qu'ils sont dans le meme sujet ... !!!
Y'a pas un modérateur qui pourrait dynamiter ce thread avant qu'ils ne repartent ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Roberto et moi on est pret pour fouiller les décombres au cas ou il y en a un des deux qui en réchapperait !!! Arf !


----------



## Elisa (6 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Grib ... Sonnyboy ... Grib ... sonnyboy ... Grib ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'osais pas le dire


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Grib ... Sonnyboy ... Grib ... sonnyboy ... Grib ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 besoin d'un coup de main


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> besoin d'un coup de main



fais gaffe avec la grippe du poulet, courir après sonnyboy c'est vite se faire passer pour une dinde gâtée


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Grib ... Sonnyboy ... Grib ... sonnyboy ... Grib ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je suis en train de remarquer... ça fait pas un peut con comme prénom "Jean-Luc"


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe avec la grippe du poulet, courir après sonnyboy c'est vite se faire passer pour une dinde gâtée



tu fais partie de la (très) basse-cour...


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

non la basse cour suit bêtement nos conneries (ce dont TU fais partis)
nous on est les coqs chiants, là rien que pour vous troller et vous emmerder.... c'est notre rôle, on est payés pour ça ici


----------



## Jean_Luc (6 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train de remarquer... ça fait pas un peut con comme prénom "Jean-Luc"


Pourquoi, tu préfèrerais que je mette mon deuxième prénom : Fernand !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Man ! Il m'embete...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> non la basse cour suit bêtement nos conneries (ce dont TU fais partis)
> nous on est les coqs chiants, là rien que pour vous troller et vous emmerder.... c'est notre rôle, on est payés pour ça ici



mais tu m'emmerde pas, chéri  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ta recherche de justification m'arrache des larmes


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, tu préfèrerais que je mette mon deuxième prénom : Fernand !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non mais macinside me disais l'autre jour un truc du genre : 
 <blockquote><font class="small"> vieille archive iChat:</font><hr /> - qen tu mets le deuxième en anagrame sa fait cul 

  ···················  22:35
  ····· Pascal est maintenant en ligne.

- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- si après sa fait JEAN-CULE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- :\ t'es con mackie, on dirais thebig :\

- air méfiant :\ bah justemant



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jean_Luc (6 Février 2004)

Et c'est à ce genre de conneries que vous passez votre temps sur iChat ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Bon ok ... Fernand c'est pas mal non plus après tout !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2004)

Je dirais même que Fernand te va encore mieux !!


----------



## Jean_Luc (6 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais même que Fernand te va encore mieux !!


salopard !!!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2004)

J'ai mauvais fond...je l'avoue !


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mais tu m'emmerde pas, chéri




bouhouhouuuuuuuuu 3 ans d'experience sur ces forums à fouttre un souk épouvantable, et c'est un echec


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> bouhouhouuuuuuuuu 3 ans d'experience sur ces forums à fouttre un souk épouvantable, et c'est un echec





T'as fait ta révision des 5000 posts


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2004)

Tu veux que je te décalamine le pot ?


----------



## macelene (9 Février 2004)

Salut les filles !!!!!

pour mettre de bonne humeur


----------

